# Festool sander package



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Thinking of buying the RO-90 and I am not sure which vacuum to pair it with?

My options are the CT Mini, CT midi, and CT 26.

What set up do you have or what set up would you go with?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I have the midi and very happy with size/capacity- it's a good fit for us. I wouldn't want anything larger to lug around in & out of job sites all the time. If I was spending lots of time in one place or using it for extensive exterior work I might go for the CT 26.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have midi, 26, and 33.


Midi for repaints
26 for larger projects like NC homes. 
33 with work station for our shop. 

Larger 2 are for lead exteriors as well.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

We have a midi and a 26.
Two RO125s running off a split hose are used with either vac no problem.
The only advantage of the 26 is larger bag capacity, performance is the same.

If you're only running one machine, especially just a RO90 (awesome sander, btw) get a midi. They're much easier to move around.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a 26 and if I was wanting to pair a 90 with a certain vac it would be a midi. Easier transport with a decent bag size.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, Midi it is!

Another couple questions, what specifically do you find yourself using the RO-90 for? Is it good for exterior siding, fascia, window trim, railings, deck boards? How do you find its preformance on latex vs oil? Is it worth getting extra hose so you don't have to lug it around?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a midi and like it. Easy to get in & out of van etc. 
If I start doing more exterior sanding I may pickup a 26 too.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I just don't see an upside to running a large extractor unless you are doing a lot of drywall sanding.

The only times I have had an issue with capacity on the midi was when using it attached to a 4" grinder profiling concrete.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Midi


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gramps said:


> Thanks for your replies, Midi it is!
> 
> Another couple questions, what specifically do you find yourself using the RO-90 for? Is it good for exterior siding, fascia, window trim, railings, deck boards? How do you find its preformance on latex vs oil? Is it worth getting extra hose so you don't have to lug it around?


That is a tough question for me because I use the ets125-150,ro150, ro90, and the rts400 so they all have their place. For me the ro90 is a matter of convenience to where it can fit that the other sanders do not. The swapping delta head is a big thing for me as well. 



straight_lines said:


> I just don't see an upside to running a large extractor unless you are doing a lot of drywall sanding.


That is where the 26 is best for me. I have a midi on my list so that it fits better in the van but when I do drywall jobs or nc the 26 shines.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you guys order your sanding pads directly through Festool or do you go through your supplier? I need paper for my RO90.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Do you guys order your sanding pads directly through Festool or do you go through your supplier? I need paper for my RO90.


I used to buy it from my "local" dealor (45 minutes away) to support him. 
But the convenience of shopping at Amazon.com won out. Just look up the model # on Festool's site and type in Festool ----. Order enough of whatever for free shipping and it'll be at your front door in a week.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Do you guys order your sanding pads directly through Festool or do you go through your supplier? I need paper for my RO90.


Festool doesn't sell direct. You have to purchase from a dealer, either brick and mortar or online.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Festool doesn't sell direct. You have to purchase from a dealer, either brick and mortar or online.


I noticed Festool has the prices listed on their site. That'll help when I compare those with my supplier and those offered by internet suppliers.

Thanks


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You will find they all sell at the same price for Festool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Correct, all dealers are supposed to sell at the same price.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup they are same price. Now that is a company who knows how to make money. But it makes it easy in the fact that you can go buy it at the dealer you like the most


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Thinking of buying the RO-90 and I am not sure which vacuum to pair it with?
> 
> My options are the CT Mini, CT midi, and CT 26.
> 
> ...


It's been two weeks now with the midi and ro90, absolutely love it!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gramps said:


> It's been two weeks now with the midi and ro90, absolutely love it!


Thanks for the update. I enjoy the 90. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Is it bad if I can't sleep at night because I'm excited to sand the next day?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gramps said:


> Is it bad if I can't sleep at night because I'm excited to sand the next day?


It is perfectly normal Gramps.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My employee and I have a term for this. We say we have to go to a PA meeting, prep-aholics anonymous! Hi my name is Damon and I'm a prep-aholic. "Hi Damon". Yeah, today I scraped a house for hours, I just couldn't stop. I mean, I probably could have used a 5 way and knocked off a few loose edges, but then I got out my 2" carbide and really started getting some good chips off. I then broke out the paint shaver pro and was in heaven. I know it's wrong, I know I should only do what's in the bid, but it feels so good....

Some guys have the bug, some are normal.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Damon T said:


> My employee and I have a term for this. We say we have to go to a PA meeting, prep-aholics anonymous! Hi my name is Damon and I'm a prep-aholic. "Hi Damon". Yeah, today I scraped a house for hours, I just couldn't stop. I mean, I probably could have used a 5 way and knocked off a few loose edges, but then I got out my 2" carbide and really started getting some good chips off. I then broke out the paint shaver pro and was in heaven. I know it's wrong, I know I should only do what's in the bid, but it feels so good....
> 
> Some guys have the bug, some are normal.


lol......I like that:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So I started sanding this ceiling today with the ro 125. I pressure washed it with BM Remove and brightener last week. Messy!!! After my arms gave out I got the bright idea of having my guys sand it. They preferred the lighter weight and control of palm sanders, so we had 2 palm sanders hooked up to the Midi with a splitter. Worked good, especially since I wasn't doing it! I think that where the lighter weight of the Ceros would be nice. 








Updated with new pics


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

After using the ro90 on exterior prep for the last month I'm thinking of bring it inside, what do you find yourself using the ro90 for on interior sanding and what abrasives and specifically grit work best? Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gramps said:


> After using the ro90 on exterior prep for the last month I'm thinking of bring it inside, what do you find yourself using the ro90 for on interior sanding and what abrasives and specifically grit work best? Thanks


I use the 90 for mainly tight applications. The delta head especially. 

I think the Festool hose connections could be better. Truthfully I think their connections could be tweaked. I know it adds to the weight when overhead and to possible snags when connecting multiple hoses, but a clamp on both sides of the hoses that lock them together better would be an asset.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gramps I use mine for flat surfaces like window sills with the delta. We start on raw popular usually with 150 and work up to 220, or 320 for ultra high end.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Gramps I use mine for flat surfaces like window sills with the delta. We start on raw popular usually with 150 and work up to 220, or 320 for ultra high end.


Thank you. What abrasive do you use? Guessing brilliant 2 or granat?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gramps said:


> Is it bad if I can't sleep at night because I'm excited to sand the next day?


Yes. That's fckd up.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Yes. That's fckd up.


Yes it is, but I can relate. Sometimes you just want to play with your new toy.. I mean tool. :yes:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I just order one more ETS 125 T-LOC + CT 36-AC package,We also have ro90.but I love these ets125 orbitals,and auto clean dust extractor is sick!!!

Taking a "green" pill is not easy on my wallet


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

CliffK said:


> I have the midi and very happy with size/capacity- it's a good fit for us. I wouldn't want anything larger to lug around in & out of job sites all the time. If I was spending lots of time in one place or using it for extensive exterior work I might go for the CT 26.


 Anything larger I would think would cramp the gramps!:whistling2:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I just order one more ETS 125 T-LOC + CT 36-AC package,We also have ro90.but I love these ets125 orbitals,and auto clean dust extractor is sick!!!
> 
> Taking a "green" pill is not easy on my wallet


Would you say festool is your best tool?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gramps said:


> Is it bad if I can't sleep at night because I'm excited to sand the next day?


 You need for the sandman to visit you at bedtime.He will help you sleep that's what hes there for


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I just order one more ETS 125 T-LOC + CT 36-AC package,We also have ro90.but I love these ets125 orbitals,and auto clean dust extractor is sick!!!
> 
> Taking a "green" pill is not easy on my wallet


What was your reasoning for the ct 36-ac?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> What was your reasoning for the ct 36-ac?


We use planex on those.

And I like the Auto Clean on those unit's,never looses suction power.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> What was your reasoning for the ct 36-ac?


Actually the company i ordered from,just emailed me the same exact question,why doi want to use ets125 with ct-36AC...I just like that Auto clean feature,otherwise I will have to clean the filters manually because I think it will start loosing suction power no?? Maybe I am wrong,and getting something I dont need


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> We use planex on those.
> 
> And I like the Auto Clean on those unit's,never looses suction power.





South-FL-Painter said:


> Actually the company i ordered from,just emailed me the same exact question,why doi want to use ets125 with ct-36AC...I just like that Auto clean feature,otherwise I will have to clean the filters manually because I think it will start loosing suction power no?? Maybe I am wrong,and getting something I dont need


I was just curious. If you are running a planex the ac is a given, unless you are wanting to push a regular 36/26 to see what it can take. 

Without a planex I would pass on the ac unless you are dealing with drywall dust 90% of the time and want to make sure you are golden. 

Either way I was just curious.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

You were right,and I ordered CT-36.I somehow thought that the AC option was the best no matter of the tool,festool dealer assured me that the filters will not need constant manual cleaning,thats why there is self cleaning dust bags,and thats why the festool is festool,it does not loose suction power after 10 minutes of sanding (like any other shop vac's do)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> You were right,and I ordered CT-36.I somehow thought that the AC option was the best no matter of the tool,festool dealer assured me that the filters will not need constant manual cleaning,thats why there is self cleaning dust bags,and thats why the festool is festool,it does not loose suction power after 10 minutes of sanding (like any other shop vac's do)


Gotcha. Yeah I have not had any problems with the filters other than a bag malfunction that caused the materials to get sucked into the filters which seemed to be an isolated incident. 

Congrats on the new tools. Post up any way they excel or any shortcomings you find with the tools. :thumbsup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Money maker just arrived!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Your done for now. :whistling2::jester:

Congrats, and welcome to the green club. :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, the places you'll go...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It does make sanding suck so much less.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> It does make sanding suck so much less.


I did a blitzkrieg round of exterior trim replacement on my own house over the weekend. There were a few places I needed to sand in some joints. 

Being at home, and working solo, I thought "eh, I'll just run out to the shop, grab the RO and one piece of 80g." Yah, that lasted about 30 seconds before I remembered why we never sand without extraction anymore. 

Not always convenient to do extraction, but worth it for sure.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Your done for now. :whistling2::jester:
> 
> Congrats, and welcome to the green club. :yes:


Haha.I took a green pill prior to this order.This is our second set.makes sanding a breeze


----------

